# Mother Deer attacks dog.



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Warning..... Dog gets it pretty good. But if you watched the police shooting the dog this is mild.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGn1GABF0Q


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Warning..... Dog gets it pretty good. But if you watched the police shooting the dog this is mild.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGn1GABF0Q


The police shot the dog that the deer attacked. Where was the owner.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

wvasko said:


> The police shot the dog that the deer attacked. Where was the owner.


Dog never had a clue what was coming down.....


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

You know, that video started adorably with the cat being so gentle with the fawn. I felt really bad for that dog though. And also wondering why a dog that doesn't recall was off-leash.

Still, I felt really bad for that dog; the police put the dog down by gunshot? Is that the reason they shot the dog? 

The mother deer, though, really was just doing what she felt was needed to protect her baby.

Was kind of happy the cat got away in the end, too.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Warning..... Dog gets it pretty good. But if you watched the police shooting the dog this is mild.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGn1GABF0Q


Where does it show the police getting involved?....I copied this from their youtube page, & noticed this reply from them -



*fsubra-* *We talked to the lady. The dog is okay, but traumatized.
It was attacked because the doe was stressed out about its baby receiving too much attention. The dog just happened to be the scariest creature around.
The doe just let him go after he managed to crawl away.
Of course we're sorry for our part in the incident, but I believe it's important to have kids or their parents know about the risks—there are deer all over the town, we are used to being too close to these animals. (1 day ago) *


Sounds like the dog is still alive to me, a bit bruised, scared, & sore in most spots too...that poor dog got his a$$ handed to him on a platter too. WOW!...very neat link JB!...kinda off topic, but, we had a weird run-in w/a H U G E doe the woods yesterday evening while we were walking on our way to the fishing boat. Sounded like BigFoot was after us...you could just hear these crashing sounds & branches/sticks breaking...coming STRAIGHT at us...the doe was GIGANTIC!! I had never seen one sooo close to me before EVER! She was scared, I was scared,...my DH just had a cheesy grin on his face(he is a hunter, & sounds like that in the woods actually get him all happy & excited -my legs were like jelly during this, hes grining from ear to ear)..I just stood still..she was about 8 feet away from me, she didn't stop to "chat", she just continued to plow down the forest trying to get as far away from us as possible!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

yappypappymom said:


> Where does it show the police getting involved?....I copied this from their youtube page, & noticed this reply from them -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ This.

I watched the video yesterday after my boyfriend found it. I didn't see the dog getting shot. From what I understand the dog wasn't seriously hurt...although it really took a beating.

Later on last night, I heard my boyfriend talking to a friend of ours that was at our house. He showed him the video and later was talking about another one where police shot a dog. From my understanding they are 2 completely different videos and unrelated. 

I don't think the OP means that they dog got shot in this video but in ANOTHER video another dog got shot.

I stopped watching it when I saw the dog getting its butt handed to him by the deer...and people are just standing there watching. I won't watch the video where the dog gets shot by the police. It would bother me too much and wouldn't serve any purpose by me watching it.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

the way i read it:

But if you watched the police shooting the dog this is mild.

I thought the OP was referring to the video of the police shooting the one dog they had on the catch pole. Saying if we watched that video then what happens to the dog in this video is mild.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Eris13021 said:


> the way i read it:
> 
> But if you watched the police shooting the dog this is mild.
> 
> I thought the OP was referring to the video of the police shooting the one dog they had on the catch pole. Saying if we watched that video then what happens to the dog in this video is mild.



That is what I meant. This video might bother some folks but if you had the stomach to watch the video that was posted about the police shooting the dog on the catch pole, this one is mild. The dog does not die. 

BTW if anyone stops watching after the deer works over the dog, it gets humorous with the cat.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That poor dog. People are stupid though thinking that they can just have their dog around a mama and her new baby. What did they think would happen? It was hard to see a dog being hurt like that. I would have freaked if it were my dog. I am glad to hear that the dog lived through it. I bet it will never approach another deer. I hope a lot of people see this video so they think twice about letting their animals approach wildlife.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I felt sorry for the dog since it was walking away when the deer attacked it. Also it must be owned by an idiot since it was running loose to be attacked. The end with the cat was hilarious.

I just wish we could get the deer to stomp the cops in the other video.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I believe that I read somewhere that whitetail dear kill more humans then any other animal wild or domestic. I suppose that counts all those killed on the road when they hit the deer with their cars too.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

ohhhhh....I understand now! *slaps head*..I completely missed the other thread w/the police/dog shooting.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> I believe that I read somewhere that whitetail dear kill more humans then any other animal wild or domestic. I suppose that counts all those killed on the road when they hit the deer with their cars too.


I think the statistics do include road accidents. But deer are NOT nice animals. Not at all. I'd rather take it up with a cougar or a wolf than a white-tailed deer. They have hooves and antlers and teeth. Ouch.


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

Willowy said:


> I think the statistics do include road accidents. But deer are NOT nice animals. Not at all. I'd rather take it up with a cougar or a wolf than a white-tailed deer. They have hooves and antlers and teeth. Ouch.


And rut is a seriously dangerous time too. males are nuts then and thats during most hunting seasons, im pretty sure * at least here up north *. any female animal can and more than likely will be very aggressive when she has a new baby/s. i wouldnt tangle with a whitetail thats for sure!


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

The police shooting the dog video made me feel sick. 
This video sucked too, but at least the dog was alright.

I thought this was going to happen to me and my nephew (he was 6 at the time) I brought him with me bowhunting, and we were sitting on the ground when a doe and her fawn came by about 10 feet away from us...caught our scent, circled around between us and her fawn, then started slowly walking towards us. I started waving my hands, saying "hey" in a deep quiet voice (we were still hunting afterall ) then clapping and finally got her to run away. My adrenaline was going after that one.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Deer do injure and kill a lot of people. Most of those are automobile related. 
Bucks in rut can be testy but otherwise run.

I have had a lot of contact with deer in my life and never had a close call or a deer act aggressively towards me other than a buck (the rut was on) caught in a barbed wire fence. 

As for this video, I am surprised it had its way so easily with that dog, which looks to be a BC or a BC mix.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> As for this video, I am surprised it had its way so easily with that dog, which looks to be a BC or a BC mix.


I think the poor dog was completely taken off guard. It appeared to be a rather submissive dog and didn't know what the heck to do. It rolled on it's back quickly rather then try to run. Had the dog ran back at the deer or bit it, the deer may have chose flight rather then attack. Maybe not though, it did have the baby to defend.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I was amused that the cat smacked the deer in the face. It reminded me of my old calico... fearless. It was horrible watching that poor dog get repeatedly kicked, though. I'm glad the deer didn't hit the cat when she tried to stomp it, too... that was close. The person filming it said that it was their cat. I can tell you that I wouldn't be standing there calmly filming an angry deer trying to smash my cat.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I hate when people fail to realize that ALL wildlife can be dangerous. Why was the dog and cat so close to that deer? Some people shouldn't own animals. 

In areas here that have lots of wildlife coming into housing estates, there are always lots of signs around saying that yes, you can take pictures, but use a long range lens and never ever get too close to the animals.


----------



## zufar (Apr 30, 2010)

i feel really sad for that dog. But it would have been different with a shepherd or rotweiller!. My 2 dogs..lou and rocky(shepherd, rottweiler) has taken down alot of deers!....but as for one mother with its baby...hmm i doubt it?


----------



## SpenDuma (Apr 28, 2011)

Well. For all of you saying it's the dog's fault and what not, and feeling for the deer protecting her fawn, I spit on you. If that dog was mine, I would have grabbed my 12 Gauge from my closet and protected my baby(My dog), and that would be the end of that deer. No animal would be messing around with my pet, especially if it was half deaf and half blind (which it was, said by owner). Sure the deer is protecting her baby, but Im going to protect mine to, and no deer is going to be the end of my dog. If I didn't have my 12gauge handy, the 12in fillet knife would have done just as well. 

I was once hunting with my dog, and while I was at my trunk, unloading my weapon and supplies, my dog was just roaming around on the dirt road, and along came a big ol buck. It chased my dog, stomped on it twice, broke its back 2 legs. Well, by this time, My 30.6 was loaded and nested in my shoulder, and boom, that deer shouldn't have messed with my dog. 

I take disgust upon the residents for not coming to the dogs aid, absolutely disgraceful. If 3+ people would have started running at that deer, it would have scattered. Im just glad it's been reported the dog is OK, if not, I should hope all of you suffer an attack from a deer and see if you side with the deer. Dumb asses.

Yes its a neighborhood close to a huge wooded area, as is most rural communities. This just tells you that the residents should be more prepared to deal with wild animals and be able to protect themselves, their property, and pets from these wild animals. You don't go swimming with sharks without chain mail, so, common.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

SpenDuma said:


> If I didn't have my 12gauge handy, the 12in fillet knife would have done just as well.


LOL, I'd like to see THAT.




> If 3+ people would have started running at that deer, it would have scattered.


Doubt it. 3+ people might have gotten stomped, though.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Fuzzy Pants said:


>


_You gotta pay the Troll Toll 
If You Wanna Get Into That Boy's Hole
You gotta pay the Troll Toll 
To get in! 

You want the baby boy's hole

You gotta pay the Troll Toll 
You gotta pay the Troll Toll 
To get in! 

Troll Toll! _


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

SpenDuma said:


> Well. For all of you saying it's the dog's fault and what not, and feeling for the deer protecting her fawn, I spit on you.


No one said anything remotely similar to blaming the dog. They were just describing what happened and why. No blame was placed on anyone. Your last 2 paragraphs are basically in agreement with every post I've read here so far.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd also like to add that this thread is going on a year old


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

It is an old thread. However, I saw something that someone posted on another forum recently about this with a linked article written supposedly by the dog's owner. Reading it just made me have an even worse opinion of the dog's owner than I already did after watching the video a long time ago.

http://wildgunmen.com/blog/2010/06/29/a-deer-attacked-my-dog/


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> It is an old thread. However, I saw something that someone posted on another forum recently about this with a linked article written supposedly by the dog's owner. Reading it just made me have an even worse opinion of the dog's owner than I already did after watching the video a long time ago.
> 
> http://wildgunmen.com/blog/2010/06/29/a-deer-attacked-my-dog/


"but Star is too good a dog to be on a leash and if you fail to see that then you fail to understand just how good a dog he is."

This statement made me furious with the owner. So because your dog is "SO good", he's immune to other dangerous animals, people, and situations when left to wander alone in the streets? That's why this dog has been hit by a truck and attacked by a wild animal. Because he is so gentle and visually and hearing impaired, he should not be left to wander off leash. How completely irresponsible.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Entwine said:


> "but Star is too good a dog to be on a leash and if you fail to see that then you fail to understand just how good a dog he is."
> 
> This statement made me furious with the owner. So because your dog is "SO good", he's immune to other dangerous animals, people, and situations when left to wander alone in the streets? That's why this dog has been hit by a truck and attacked by a wild animal. Because he is so gentle and visually and hearing impaired, he should not be left to wander off leash. How completely irresponsible.


I got to agree, owner is a jerk. I hope he does not have any "so good" kids as they will never survive.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Entwine said:


> "but Star is too good a dog to be on a leash and if you fail to see that then you fail to understand just how good a dog he is."
> 
> This statement made me furious with the owner. So because your dog is "SO good", he's immune to other dangerous animals, people, and situations when left to wander alone in the streets? That's why this dog has been hit by a truck and attacked by a wild animal. Because he is so gentle and visually and hearing impaired, he should not be left to wander off leash. How completely irresponsible.


Exactly. I had the same exact thoughts. My boyfriend got to hear me rant about it for a good long while after I read that the first time. Every time after it still makes me shake my head at the sheer stupidity some people.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It is always sad when the animals are smarter then the people. This wasn't the deers fault or the dogs fault it was the ignorant owner show can't see the need to leash their dog. "You see, Star is too good so he doesn't need a leash?" What a bunch of crap. My dogs are good too, they are super friendly. Does that mean I should let them run loose? Star was so good he ran in front of a truck and the owner still didn't learn? Ugh! Ugh! 

I think the worst part of the video is the ignorant comments. If it doesn't have an "F word" it at least is trying to kiss one of the beings involved. Ugh! I guess that is just more proof of human intelligence or lack there of.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

SpenDuma said:


> Well. For all of you saying it's the dog's fault and what not, and feeling for the deer protecting her fawn, I spit on you. If that dog was mine, I would have grabbed my 12 Gauge from my closet and protected my baby(My dog), and that would be the end of that deer. No animal would be messing around with my pet, especially if it was half deaf and half blind (which it was, said by owner). Sure the deer is protecting her baby, but Im going to protect mine to, and no deer is going to be the end of my dog. If I didn't have my 12gauge handy, the 12in fillet knife would have done just as well.
> 
> I was once hunting with my dog, and while I was at my trunk, unloading my weapon and supplies, my dog was just roaming around on the dirt road, and along came a big ol buck. It chased my dog, stomped on it twice, broke its back 2 legs. Well, by this time, My 30.6 was loaded and nested in my shoulder, and boom, that deer shouldn't have messed with my dog.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this offends you... but I think you're an idiot. If your dog was half blind and half deaf, WHY in the HELL would you let it roam around? That's just asking for something to go wrong (like it did here.) And the comment abou the residents not helping the dog: have you SEEN what deer can do? ESPECIALLY a doe with fawn. :doh:

And I agree, your post contradicts itself: you're both agreeing and disagreeing with everything that was said.


----------

